
What if you never had to worry about rent, food? Y-combinator Basic Income - Kinnard
http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/27/technology/y-combinator-basic-income-research/
======
sharemywin
I'll do one better give me a basic income + occasional advice and I will work
on my startup for 5 years. Need at least $6k/mo. and you can have up to 5%-25%
of the company I create based on how many years until its paying me a salary.

